# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  PrintrBot Learn Curriculum Proposed

## Brian_Krassenstein

Clarence Fischer, a schoolteacher in the tiny town of Snow Lake, Manitoba in the north of Canada, is spearheading Printrbot’s educational initiative, Printrbot Learn. He writes a blog for the 3D printer manufacturers educational website and uses his experiences as a maker and 3D printing enthusiast to introduce the technology into his classroom. Fischer is calling on fellow educators to help him create a 3D printing curriculum living document that will ideally expand to incorporate different age groups and objectives. He hopes to share the final open documents in Creative Commons. Check out more details:  http://3dprint.com/29212/printrbot-learn-3d-curriculum/

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Here is a brief update already:  
Educator Clarence Fischer has been hard at work developing the curriculum for Printrbot Learn. Just days after first announcing the intent to develop an educational curriculum centered around 3D printing, he's already releasing the first draft. With the help of the 3D printing community, the curriculum has been updated -- more than 20 people updated the living document in the first night of its availability, and Fischer is integrating the crowd's suggestions. Check out more about the project's progress: http://3dprint.com/30390/printrbot-learn-first-update/ ‎

----------


## RedSox2013

Printrbot to Launch Major Education Initiatives, Free 1 Month Trials & Discounts for Schools http://3dprint.com/34806/printrbot-simple-education/

----------


## JangusKhan

This is huge. The fact that Printrbot is addressing the need for well crafted and open curriculum for printing says a lot about their motivations. The deep discount on the Simple Metal is no joke, either. If I was a fan of theirs before (I was), now I'm an evangelist.

----------

